
US faces crisis as pension funding hole hits $3.85tn - Someone
https://www.ft.com/content/f2891b34-3705-11e7-99bd-13beb0903fa3
======
kolbe
That's a drop in the bucket compared to the above-board debt that the federal
government has accumulated anyway.

